# Little Ama



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

As promised... I am home and tired. Ama is not exactly the most coordinated bird in the world. lol. I'm watching her closely and trying not to put any perches to high up. I can't thank Jaime enough for such a cutie though. The whole time I was organizing her cage she was climbing all over me. She also started making noises and Kev was like, "great. two noise makers." lol. Also... She does NOT sit still!



















Eating already. <3


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh she is beautiful, what kind of Tiel is she? (sorry for my ignorance Im new lol)


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She is a lutino..I thought she was a lutino pied but I don't see the buttery yellow tail feathers I was telling Jaime about. And Amarilla is gorgeous!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

ty BJKnight


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a pretty lady! 

I'm starting to wonder whether the uncoordination might be a lutino thing LOL. Because that sounds exactly like Roo. Of course, it could also be a baby thing, and Roo just doesn't know how to grow up.

I'm so excited for you! She looks so happy already.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Awww shes beautiful! Makes my heart ache for Sultan. I dearly miss her, esp when I see a Lutino . Ama looks really happy with you. Congratz! I know she will be well taken care of and much loved!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks happy! And last night was the first time I heard her make noise so you can tell Kev she is normally quiet. She is also typically still when she sits on me so she will probably settle down soon 

The buttery tail feathers are on the sides, when she spreads her tail you can see them.

I will miss her but am so happy that she will be in a home where she will be loved so much


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

And yeah, she is quite uncoordinated!! I kept all her dished and perches low like I do for all my babies! 

Can't wait to see and hear more about her!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a feeling she will make some noises from now on. Lol. Just tiny ones but she likes to make them I think. 

Its so funny too. You pretty much have to push her to get her to step up. She will get one foot on your finger, can't get the concept of scooting over, and holds her other foot up in the air, and flaps her wings for balance until I stick my finger under her other foot. Lol.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe she found her voice last night and decided she likes it lol!

Yep, she is still trying to learn step up. She will get the hang of it! When I first got her I basically had to just grab her to get her out, so she is making progress!

It's funny, my house seems so empty with only 10 birds! Can't wait to get my babies!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> What a pretty lady!
> 
> I'm starting to wonder whether the uncoordination might be a lutino thing LOL. Because that sounds exactly like Roo. Of course, it could also be a baby thing, and Roo just doesn't know how to grow up.
> 
> I'm so excited for you! She looks so happy already.


It's the Lutino Sisterhood. Emma is just the same! No coordination whatsoever. She is SUCH a baby! She looks at me with her cute little yellow face and she can get away with anything...and she knows it!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's lovely!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

> Lutino cockatiel syndrome:
> Baldness, on crown
> Hemophilia: uncontrolled bleeding
> More prone to disease, appear mentally retarded or undeveloped
> ...


http://www.avianweb.com/cockatieldiseases.html

I don't know why it's listed under diseases..but I always found that list interesting when I compared it to Kirk.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is Kirk, he is a Lutino Pied. The picture in the cage you can see the deep, dark buttery yellow tail feathers on the sides (don't mind the brown all over, he was taking meds and preened them into his feathers). And the other picture you can see all of his pied feathers on his chest. I don't know if Ama is a pied, I thought from the pictures all of her feathers looked the same soft shade of yellow..but I could be missing something.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't honestly know how much faith I put in that description of it as a "syndrome." I've never found it defined or referenced anywhere else, and when I asked my vet about it, he said he'd never heard of it. But, it does seem to me that lutinos may be less coordinated, or may take longer to develop good balance. It's certainly not true of all of them, though.

meaaggiedear, I wouldn't count on her "settling down." That's what people said to me about Roo, but she just got louder and more active as she got more used to living with me. It's a good sign, though. It means she's happy.


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

she is pretty congratz


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Bailey, I don't see them in Meagan's picture, but if you look back at the pictures I posted you can see them. Maybe they are only that color on the top? Either way she is precious and I know she will be so loved 

Zoey is not uncoordinated at all so that is why I was thinking it may be a baby thing but I guess others have clumsy lutinos too!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, Roo may very well have lasting muscle or neurological damage from growing up malnourished. So I'm not sure it's actually a lutino thing with her. But it does seem to be more common in lutinos. (Sorry to thread-jack, Meagan. )


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

She is so cute!Im glad you got her!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Well, Roo may very well have lasting muscle or neurological damage from growing up malnourished. So I'm not sure it's actually a lutino thing with her. But it does seem to be more common in lutinos. (Sorry to thread-jack, Meagan. )


Haha. I see no thread-jacking.  I want to know everything there is know about my new baby. Including if being a lutino makes her a klutz! 

She does seem to have outside buttery tail feathers on top.... I didn't look good on bottom. I will take more pictures tonight IF I can get her to sit still for two seconds to take some good ones. lol.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Ama looks adorable, so pretty, and she seems very curious. Her behavior reminds me of Aleena our Lutino tiel. She's totally hyperactive and uncoordinated. But she's ever so cute. So if they'd turn out the same you will have an absolute cutie with you, cause she's so so sweet and cudable.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaime tells me she's a cuddle bug. She's already a sweet heart. So, I think she will only get better/sweeter as she gets more comfortable.  I think she will be a little velcro bird. I had to pry her off Jaime when I got her. LOL.


----------

